# rgDetail - 590bhp Single Turbo Toyota Supra Light Correction



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

rgDetail 
590bhp Black Toyota Supra

Booked in was this impressive 590bhp single turbo Toyota Supra, in need of some attention to its paintwork condition that appeared to have endured many a drive through wash, automated wash and petrol station soapy brush and lance. So, given the typical thickness and physical properties of Japanese paint, a light correction job was decided upon with plenty of time ensuring the depth and gloss was put back into the paintwork.

With the paint being thin and soft I was ever mindful of the longevity of the paintwork and removed only sensible amounts in the event it will be machine polished again in the future it was also evident this wasn't the first time this car had been machine polished.

*To begin:*














































After washing, claying and drying - washed with the usual, snow-foam, two buckets, a Bilt Hamber Auto Mitt, Dodo Juice BTBM, Bilt Hamber Auto Clay Soft, CarPro IronX and Soap Gel, AutoSmart Smart Wheels and plenty of paint readings.










^^ Not so bad when the light isn't on it...

*Onto the correction work:*

Driver rear arch before:










Driver rear arch mid-way through, awaiting the petrol cap and other small areas to be refined:










Reflection shot:










Bonnet - paint was thin and soft on this one so those deeper marks were left alone as this was also only a light enhancement of the paintwork:




























Panel 50/50:










Rear passenger arch:



















Now for the finished results:

Once machine polishing and jewelling the finish was complete the car was panel wiped, washed, snow foamed and dired before prepping with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate, then waxing with Auto Finesse Spirit.



















You can still see some of the RDS marks in the photo below, as this was only light correction work these were not pushed any further for removal:
































































Final shot outside:










Cheers for looking!

Rob​


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Nice, was a bit of a mess!

Bonnets are huge on these, it takes about an hour alone to correct it.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work! :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

the paint and wheels were in a right state, i had to check twice to see if they were new wheels.

great work on bringing it back to life tho


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

love supras... good work on the correction too... might be worth suggesting to the owner standard brakes aren't ideal for nearly 600hp!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

nice work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb level of enhancement! Interior looks lovely too


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome!!!

Mad to think the japs were making these in the early 90's and all the british market had was sh1te stuff from Rover!! lol

The in gloss and depth is amazing. Nice work.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Great looking car, which thankfully now looks much better!

590bhp is obscene!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

One of my all time fav cars  Great work !

What was LSP ?


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

That was quite a mess, looking outstandingly better after your work!!

Awesome motor too!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

What a turn round


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tasty :car: great turn around :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

evotuning said:


> One of my all time fav cars  Great work !
> 
> What was LSP ?


Cheers matey, prepped with Auto Finesse Rejuventate and then protected with Auto Finesse Spirit, thanks for reminding me!

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

What a mess before but looks 100 times better now the gloss is fantastic, along with the power the car will now turn looks for the appearance.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Superb corrections mate, massive improvements and a lovely shine, so worthwhile on a great classic motor :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks much better now mate. Though what were you using to correct it? Seems an awful lot of polish splatter over the other panels.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lovely stunning


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Crikey. She was tired. Nice and honest process pic's.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

paddy328 said:


> Looks much better now mate. Though what were you using to correct it? Seems an awful lot of polish splatter over the other panels.


Cheers matey, I was using the Wolf's Chemicals lighter cut polishes and later finishing off with the jewelling polish on 3M yellow and blue pads - it was only that I'd cleaned the pads & there was still a little water left in them that on the first few passes they were flinging my precious polish everywhere. My fault really, should have allowed the moisture to come out of them, just took a little extra time cleaning up afterwards :lol:



Beau Technique said:


> Crikey. She was tired. Nice and honest process pic's.


Thanks Scott - honesty is the best policy  albeit a little bit messy at times :lol:

Rob


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great turnaround Rob, your customer certainly got his moneys worth for an enhancement:thumb: Lets hope he looks after it and sorts that front splitter out.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good turnaround giving a nice finish!:thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great turnaround mate.

I thought they were gold wheels on it at the start!

All it needs is the front splitter to be resprayed to complete the transformation.

Well Done.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

thought that might be the case mate.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Great turnaround i am a fan of these motors and with nearly 600 horse i bet it goes some


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I thanked you in this thread because i have just been inspired by this detail and it makes me want to buy a battered Black car!!

great work!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Rob


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

they cant all be full corrections ,shows what a good enhancement can do, huge improvment


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I still want one of these cars one day.

Fantastic work.


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

590hp on standard brakes.....brave man!.

Good end result, just as a car should look.


----------



## leggy99 (Jan 9, 2011)

nice looking car


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent!!! I love supras with a passion!

Nothing like a gloss black supra with a wicked shine, love it.

Have just sold my Seat LCR to buy one of these so this thread isnt helping!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------

